# How often do you draw?



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

I need some advice on using a sketchbook. 

I just bought this sketchbook recently, I'm wondering how often I should draw inside it. 

This is actually the first time I'm using a sketchbook. I usually do my drawings on some random sheets of paper, but now I decided to do my drawings inside a sketchbook instead. 

For those who enjoy drawing, how often do you draw? Do you draw only when inspiration finds you, or do you make it a habit to draw regularly?

Also, when sketching in the sketchbook, do you sketch on one side of the page or do you sketch on both sides of the page?


----------



## NiamhD (Dec 3, 2013)

A couple times a week. I'm not great at keeping a sketchbook, I mostly draw out ideas for bigger projects, then spend several days on that one project.

It was a real challenge to do Inktober last year, because it was tough to come up with something to draw every day. It was fun, but not something I'd keep up with.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Practically every day.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I draw doodles on my notes and my snapchats when I'm bored and need to unleash this urge to create and troll. Does that count?


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I doodle in lectures all the time, but I don't carry a sketchbook for that purpose 
(probably because people would ask to see). I use a sketchbook at home, though. 

I draw in it maybe weekly, even when I'm not particularly in the mood.
I'm trying to get rid of my own judgemental attitude towards my drawings.
_("They don't need to be perfect. It's simply practice.")
_
Sometimes I get motivated and inspired in the process. I don't use center or sides routinely.


----------



## Caveisier (Dec 14, 2016)

Pretty rare. I miss my productivity a couple of years ago, or when I was still a stupid wapanese.
Now I usually only draw like one drawing per month and most of them are just a greyscale drawings.

Oh, and I only draw when I got an inspiration. Usually it appear randomly.

Sketchbook... When I was still using traditional media(pencil), I usually draw on A4 paper, or just on a writing book. I bought a sketchbook once before and only tested it once, I just too scared and nervous to draw on it.


----------



## Allosy (Jul 28, 2016)

Almost never. I'm always too lazy for it. 
But it's good to keep sketching to get used with form.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

For me it's a mix of habit and a coping mechanism to deal with depression. I'll be drawing anywhere between 1-8 hours a day, 12 hours if I am particularly free. Mostly I do digital art drawing with a tablet in paint tool sai, though sometimes I do sketchbook drawings with ink whenever I want to change things up a bit.

I almost never have to wait for inspiration. My list of things I want to draw is always way too long. I have more ideas than what I am physically capable of drawing with the time I have.


----------



## megmento (Jul 26, 2016)

My line of work does not actually allow me to draw freely any time of the day.  But here's the good part, I kind of stopped drawing religiously 1 or 2 years ago for some reasons, then I got back to it this year, and now I always persuade and encourage myself to have at least a page or 2 drawings which I accomplish on weekends. You know, some form of cathartic release, and perhaps, turn it to a useful skill as well.


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't draw often enough :c I often have really cool drawing ideas but then I start drawing and it's not what I want it to look like, I get frustrated and quit. Which is not the way to get better. >.> I need to just muscle through it and learn to keep going. I get artist block a lot. I also never draw on the back of other drawings. 

I definitely prefer to draw when inspiration strikes the hardest or when I want to make art for someone. But if you want to get better, I think choosing subjects each week or maybe each month is a good idea to push you out of your comfort zone and make sure you don't fall into one particular niche and it helps you learn to draw a variety of things. Sometimes changing mediums helps, too, as you may find you enjoy pastels over pencils, marker over watercolor, etc. Good luck


----------



## Rainbowphin (Oct 4, 2016)

Usually I don't draw as much as I want, mostly because I have to do it in my free time, since my family doesn't take what I love seriously. Lately, I draw more frequently, two or three times at week at least, and that's because I color my drawings, and that takes time for me (although I draw mostly on digital, because I don't have a sketchbook and I can't afford a new one yet :C)


----------



## kingridesby (Mar 6, 2017)

I go into bouts of drawing. There are times when my mind isn't cluttered with all this other stuff, and when I feel free, that I actually take the time out to draw, and the drawing goes on from a few days to a few weeks. Lately, I haven't been drawing but hope to soon.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

I should draw everyday but since I can't manage my time and most things feel like a chore to me I draw couple to few times a week.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

It used to be frequently until I got super busy. I mostly doodle a few things every few days now.


----------



## CharacterSurveyMBTI (Mar 25, 2017)

I think drawing in a sketchbook lets you look back on your recent "art journey" very easily than having it scattered in loose pieces of paper ones you've filled it. This can be satisfying and inspiring to see how far you can go!

As someone who have just got into the recent habit of drawing again after a long time-if you want to build a habit of drawing daily, you want to be drawing when you can since you build a momentum which can be motivating if it is your goal to improve.

As for the question of drawing in single or both sides of the page, that is completely up to you and the drawings you do. If you intend on drawing loose sketches it might be more practical to save pages and if you enjoy "precious" type of drawings it might be a better to preserve them by drawing just in one side of a sketchbook.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I draw without using my head. 

















































Can i sell my artworks and earn big bucks?


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Schizoid said:


> I need some advice on using a sketchbook.
> 
> I just bought this sketchbook recently, I'm wondering how often I should draw inside it.
> 
> ...


ha, i used to draw all the time when I was young, but yo, it don't matter! draw on a friggin' napkin! draw on all 3 sides of the page.

then and now(though more rare) I draw out of inspiration. I'm really into magickal sigils and symbology. I have alightbox and will sometimes print stuff i really like and trace it to get inspired or see how they did it. then kind of do my own thing. I really thing any drawers should own a light box, or make one.

I actually draw a lot on graph paper now, cuz i do lots of projects with wood or some kind of project that involves buildig something, so i need to sketch the design before I go sawing 2x4s. 

Also, I'm on again off again with sacred geometry so I have a good compass, protractor, ruler. 

Hell, I'll draw on my arm with sharpies, symbols I came up with or possible tattoos I might get someday (prolly not, but fun for a week--just sharpie on skin, then hair spray).


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

i sketch or doodle at school in class, but i have a notebook for pastel paintings. i've tried to draw officially in a special notebook and i simply can't


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> I draw without using my head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice doodles, I especially like the last piece of art 

I think it's possible to make big bucks if you were to print those artworks onto t-shirts. That last piece of art especially, there is something really unique about that drawing, I'm not sure how to describe it, but if you were to print that design out on a t-shirt or on a bag, I'm sure it will be able to sell quite well. 

Haha, and drawing doesn't really require one to use brains, it only requires one to use feelings or inspiration or whatever you call that, but I usually just "go with the feels" whenever I am drawing. xD





johnnyyukon said:


> ha, i used to draw all the time when I was young, but yo, it don't matter! draw on a friggin' napkin! draw on all 3 sides of the page.
> 
> then and now(though more rare) I draw out of inspiration. I'm really into magickal sigils and symbology. I have alightbox and will sometimes print stuff i really like and trace it to get inspired or see how they did it. then kind of do my own thing. I really thing any drawers should own a light box, or make one.
> 
> ...



So you like to draw on everything you came across? Heh, I'm glad to know that I'm not the only cray cray one here. 

When I was in school in the past, I'd always doodle all over my books and notes, I'd also doodle on the tables and vandalise all the school tables with my drawings. Oh, and I have a whiteboard at home too. I remember during my childhood days, I'd always draw on that whiteboard whenever I came home from school. I really like playing make-believe, I'd always dream up a bunch of stories inside my head, and then start doodling away on the whiteboard. 

And sacred geometry, I just googled it to see what it's about, that seems like a really challenging form of art.  

Maybe I'll challenge myself and try drawing that type of art. Thanks for giving me the idea. :tongue:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Schizoid said:


> Nice doodles, I especially like the last piece of art
> 
> I think it's possible to make big bucks if you were to print those artworks onto t-shirts. That last piece of art especially, there is something really unique about that drawing, I'm not sure how to describe it, but if you were to print that design out on a t-shirt or on a bag, I'm sure it will be able to sell quite well.
> 
> ...


I'm actually using my logic when I'm drawing. You can see logic there


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

How often I draw has been gradually decreasing over the past few years. Unless it's for something required, I hardly draw anymore except for doodling here and there but they're usually the same designs over and over again. Art isn't really as liberating and expressive as I though it was, at least not for me. I get frustrated with my need to be perfect and that kinda diminishes my desire to draw. Plus, I lack much of the intrinsic motivation.


----------



## Bijoux (Nov 7, 2016)

I very rarely do anymore, as I paint instead. However, if you want your skill to improve, drawing nearly everyday would help immensely.

When ideas come to me, I have a mini sketch book and do some chicken scratch drawings with labels just to get my overall idea down. I'm too impatient to draw out the details and resort to diving on canvas instead. I have the overall image in my mind and that's good enough for me.

For your last question, it depends really on what medium you use just in case the ink seeps through the page. Otherwise, it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

I mostly draw at school. What else are the six hours there for?

Jokes aside, I think I should draw more often at home. I've seen people who forced themselves to draw which helped them but personally, I can't do that if I've got no motivation or inspiration at all.

The only thing I can really tell you is to maybe write down the date on which you did a drawing. 
That way it's easier for you to see how much you have improved overt time. 
Also, markers are quite good for colouring quickly. For that you do not need expensive ones - cheap ones do as well and your sketches end up looking friendler (or sadder; whatever your picture is about). 
Also, try to draw something you usually wouldn't draw once in a while, for example short-cuts.


----------



## Jehneefur (Jun 18, 2013)

I draw whenever I feel like it. Like- it depends on how much you have going on in your life. I used to draw a lot while I was in nursing school, it helped me de-stress. Now that I'm done with school, I actually don't draw that much but it may be because I don't have as much time to focus (I have 2 children).


----------

